# Need help with manufacture date on BF Goodrich Schwinn



## blacksheep (Jan 10, 2010)

My dad recently picked up this Schwinn-built BF Goodrich. The serial number is B33354 and is stamped on the bottom bracket. From our research it should be between a mid-'40s to 1952 model. The fork/truss rod appears to be a pre-war item. I haven't taken out the crank to check for a date stamp. We have no background on this bike, so we're not sure if it has been pieced together or if it is mostly original parts.

We can tell that the chainguard is not original and that this probably had a tank. Obviously the seat is new. Unfortunately, the guy the bike was purchased from had misplaced the original seat and figured it must have been thrown out.

Any information on this bike would be greatly appreciated.

On to the pics...


----------



## blacksheep (Jan 14, 2010)

I appreciate all the help. I thought this would be the best place to get some info on this bike. Apparently it is not.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, there are several Schwinn experts that more than likely will chime in at some point-perhaps people are a little busy and can't get you an answer right away but you could show a little patience and drop the tude...this can be a great place for info...


----------



## partsguy (Jan 14, 2010)

blacksheep said:


> I appreciate all the help. I thought this would be the best place to get some info on this bike. Apparently it is not.




I've been here everyday and didn't see this thread. Sorry. Bt did you go to oldroads.com? I think they have a serial number chart there. Your best bet would be www.schwinnbike.com. Go to community and then click on forums.

I hope this helps. Also, try finding old catalogs or advertisements for Schwinns of the era.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2010)

Definately a mystery bike! I could not find your serial number on Bunch o' bikes but it says....

"In 1937 the numbers got ALOT tighter together, smallest type setting on 
any frame Pre-War or Post-War and very close together and uniform. 
Letters in this small type may represent months or bi-monthly production runs 
from 1936 ish through 1938. Lowest known letter being B, highest being X 
4. Late 1938 or 1939 starts over with possibly a quarterly lettering system 
beginning with the letter "A" and in regular Post-War stamping size. 
This lettering format runs 1938 ish thru possibly 1942 and from "A" thru "I" 
5. Some early postwar 1946 frames stamped with "I" and "J" oops. Then begins the 
serial number system reflecting the Post-War frame design changes and starts the 
alphabet over at "A", then "B" and so on, up to the letter "D" or "E" in 1948 
The rest is known but keep in mind that there are odd letters seemingly tossed 
in at certain times with no rhyme or reason to them and Pre-War letters could 
have the same type of instances as the known 1948 and up letters do."

It appears to be post-war frame. Looks like some B6 parts are there (fork, fenders, maybe rack). Rims look wrong. Im no expert, tho. I would say it is a good start to a nice resto. Try the other site listed or wait until someone else chimes in.


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2010)

I sent you some PM's, (whether it was here or not I don't recall) with a quite definitive answer... what happened to that? 

It's a '46.

REC


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2010)

frame is post war. missing the chainguard and tank of course you know about the seat. if you can take some of the spray paint off the bike you could possibly find the paint scheme good luck show pics of progress


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2010)

It's most definitely a post war bike.If it was made between '46 and '48 you'll never know which year. They had a fire that destroyed all records/serial numbers in '48. I believe they moved the serial number from the bottom bracket to the rear drop out in '51 or '52,so that narrows it down. Go to Schwinn.com and their heritage Forums,  someone there will know much more. 

Pat


----------



## blacksheep (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen, for the replies. I apologize if I came off as rude or impatient. I hadn't received a reply in the four days after my original post while other new posts were getting replies. I guess I am just used to quicker responses on other forums.

The serial number is on the bottom bracket.

REC - Thank you for your PMs and all your info. I was just looking for any additional info, pics of what the bike should look like, etc.

Not sure if my dad will be keeping this or selling. Sounds like quite a project to restore.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 22, 2010)

Tapered kickstand+ Lobdell rims+ B serial # = 1946.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> View attachment 1473434 😂 🤣




Oh man, don't be posting that serial look up here on the Cabe.   🤣   Not even close and the serial on the OP's bike is under the crank not on the drop out.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Oh man, don't be posting that serial look up here on the Cabe.   🤣   Not even close and the serial on the OP's bike is under the crank not on the drop out.



Are you saying that lookup thing is no good to use? I have a serial that is G21351 on rear leaf. Whats the best way to look up Schwinn serial numbers?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2021)

In the Schwinn section there is the serial number sticky. Or the original list on Angelfire 









						Schwinn Serial Number Reference | All Things Schwinn
					

1948-1951  1952-1969  1970-1982




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2021)

@MrCrazyHair, answering a almost 12 year old post from a guy ( blacksheep-Guest ) that never even joined the Cabe?.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 5, 2021)

mrg said:


> Answering a almost 12 year old post from a guy the never even joined the Cabe.





GTs58 said:


> In the Schwinn section there is the serial number sticky. Or the original list on Angelfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok sweet thanks GT. and Mrg: by doing so, I've gained knowledge. We've added additional info to the thread for anyone else who is searching stuff and comes across this. Also revived an old thread and got people talking. I'll call it a success!


----------

